# Pulled the trigger for the first time...



## FTPuff (Sep 14, 2016)

Had a nice dinner and drank a lot of wine. Worked up the guts and processed an order. 

Inhale....hold...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

I almost cracked a sarcastic joke congratulating you on ordering your first customs letter but I just couldn't go through with something so cruel. I'm close to pulling the same trigger myself but can't decide which one to start with. It sucks having to dive into the deep end without being able to sample some singles first. Right now I'm leaning toward RASS robustos. What make and model did you go for?


----------



## FTPuff (Sep 14, 2016)

NightFish said:


> I almost cracked a sarcastic joke congratulating you on ordering your first customs letter but I just couldn't go through with something so cruel. I'm close to pulling the same trigger myself but can't decide which one to start with. It sucks having to dive into the deep end without being able to sample some singles first. Right now I'm leaning toward RASS robustos. What make and model did you go for?


lol!! I would look at that as getting my "badge of honor" on my very first tour of duty! lmao! :vs_laugh:

Got 2 boxes I have tried and really enjoyed...
ROMEO Y JULIETA CHURCHILLS
HOYO DE MONTERREY EPICURE DE LUXE - LCDH 2012

plus a sampler of singles so I can see what other fruit I must have from the forbidden tree....
1. Bolivar Petit Corona
2. PL Picadores
3. Partagas Serie P no 2
4. R & J Exhibition no 4
5. H. Upmann Connoisseur Number 1
6. Hoyo De Monterrey Epicure Number 2
7. Juan Lopez Seleccion Number 2
8. Montecristo Number 2
9. Partagas Serie D Number 4
10. Por larranaga Petit Corona
11. Punch Punch
12. Quai D'Orsay Corona
13. Hoyo De monterrey Epicure Number 1
14. Ramon Allones Specially Select
15. Romeo y Julieta Exhibicion number 4
16. San Cristobal La Punta
17. Sancho Panza Belicoso
18. Saint Luis Rey Regio
19. Trinidad Reyes
20. Vegas Robaina Unicos


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

That's an awesome looking order. I guess I need to look around a bit more and figure out how to get my hands on a sampler of singles like that. Can't wait for the day when a guy can just go into a B&M and grab some off the shelf.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

David dives deep.


----------



## FTPuff (Sep 14, 2016)

Brother Ron.... I believe there is scripture that I can apply to our friendship... you bad, bad man....lol

Genesis 3:1, in the Garden of Eden. The serpent, a deceptive creature or trickster, who promotes as good what God had forbidden.


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

Also pulled the trigger here for the first time. Went with a box of Por Larranaga Panatelas. Had one in the past and enjoyed it.


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

NormH3 said:


> Also pulled the trigger here for the first time. Went with a box of Por Larranaga Panatelas. Had one in the past and enjoyed it.


Very fine choice. In my humble & limited experience, the Panetelas is the best PL has to offer. Fantastic short smoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FTPuff (Sep 14, 2016)

Got a notice from my credit card company saying they've identified some unusual activity with an overseas merchant...lol. I approved the transaction and it's been processed.... stay tuned...


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Welcome to the dark side of the dark side.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Pulling the trigger leads to fully automatic in no time at all.


----------



## FTPuff (Sep 14, 2016)

So I've been watching the tracking on my package like a kid counting down the days till Xmas. 

It says it's been processed through the USPS mail facility in New York, NY. Does this mean it's cleared customs?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

FTPuff said:


> So I've been watching the tracking on my package like a kid counting down the days till Xmas.
> 
> It says it's been processed through the USPS mail facility in New York, NY. Does this mean it's cleared customs?


No it could be confiscated and still say that.
I have found anything that sits more than 5 days is doomed. 
Good Luck:vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

FTPuff said:


> So I've been watching the tracking on my package like a kid counting down the days till Xmas.
> 
> It says it's been processed through the USPS mail facility in New York, NY. Does this mean it's cleared customs?


As @*TonyBrooklyn* said, it might not. Does it mention ISC before that? That's a better indicator.

But, chances are good. You're only 2-weeks out from placing the order. I don't get uptight about it until approaching a month out. Even then, I know some places take a week to 10-days just to get an order out the door. And then, 2 or 3 weeks in-transit is pretty much the norm; sometimes shorter, sometimes longer.


----------



## FTPuff (Sep 14, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> FTPuff said:
> 
> 
> > So I've been watching the tracking on my package like a kid counting down the days till Xmas.
> ...


This is what it said:

Tracking History

May 7, 2017
7:07 pm
Processed Through Facility,
ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS)


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

cant wait
:vs_OMG:


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

FTPuff said:


> This is what it said:
> 
> Tracking History
> 
> ...


I have had packages that said the same for a few days then show up on my doorstep and the tracking still shows in a totally different state...depends on if the postal worker feels like scanning the package or not sometimes.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

FTPuff said:


> This is what it said:
> 
> Tracking History
> 
> ...


Sorry, that is not definitive until you see it reach a further USPS facility. ISC is _International Sorting Center_ for Customs. I believe the mention of USPS only refers to handling packages meant to be passed on to the Post Office for transit and delivery afterwards. But, they'll go to another actual USPS terminal from there before continuing the domestic portion of their journey. "Processed Through" could just as well mean it was processed through to the confiscation pile. But, don't panic. It usually doesn't.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

Maybe I'm alone but I never watch tracking. I file them and then try to put it out of my mind, though I have an idea of when it should arrive, or a window at least. 

Monday's and Friday's seem to be days that thing show up, especially if I have to sign for them. 

Just try not to stress. 

Now I would like to think that with Ron's comment that pulling the trigger, quickly turns to burst fire rather than automatic, as we don't want you to run out of $$$ when you might really need them. 

Enjoy the anticipation. It's all part of the purchasing process. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

curmudgeonista said:


> As @*TonyBrooklyn* said, it might not. Does it mention ISC before that? That's a better indicator.
> 
> But, chances are good. You're only 2-weeks out from placing the order. I don't get uptight about it until approaching a month out. Even then, I know some places take a week to 10-days just to get an order out the door. And then, 2 or 3 weeks in-transit is pretty much the norm; sometimes shorter, sometimes longer.


 @curmudgeonista I remember a time not so long ago before the Chicago Massacre when all those poor cigars got whacked :vs_mad:
That one could literally place an order on a Monday, Have it show up at their door on a Friday or Saturday.
The actual time in transit was 3-4 days.:vs_OMG:


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> @*curmudgeonista* I remember a time not so long ago before the Chicago Massacre when all those poor cigars got whacked :vs_mad:
> That one could literally place an order on a Monday, Have it show up at their door on a Friday or Saturday.
> The actual time in transit was 3-4 days.:vs_OMG:


Yeah, well, I also remember when you could walk into a store here and buy 'em OTC.
(Never mind that I was 3 years-old; my Dad was a cigar smoker.) :vs_cool:

Times change Tony. We adapt... or we smoke NC's! :vs_laugh:


----------



## FTPuff (Sep 14, 2016)

Oh yeah baby.... the package is through... expected delivery.....Saturday...


Tracking History
May 11, 2017
4:18 pm
Departed USPS Facility,
FLUSHING, NY 11351


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)




----------



## FTPuff (Sep 14, 2016)

Lol.... I know the vets are like "I've got a headache tonight dear,"..... bleh...

But this is one of those moments for me where, "You always remember your first time..."


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

https://getyarn.io/yarn-clip/270b1b53-2428-4097-a513-84aab2054b0a#SJbPihKMeb.copy

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## FTPuff (Sep 14, 2016)

I know I'm belaboring this thread but i feel as though I need to see it through....

We are wheels down in Tampa bound for final destination...


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

I've long ago gotten over the anxiety of the waiting and constantly checking the tracking # if one is provided...I intentionally try to push it to the back of the queue of things that require my attention and have sometimes been genuinely surprised when a bird lands...and they always do.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Engineer99 said:


> I've long ago gotten over the anxiety of the waiting and constantly checking the tracking # if one is provided...I intentionally try to push it to the back of the queue of things that require my attention and have sometimes been genuinely surprised when a bird lands...and they always do.


^This


----------



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

FTPuff said:


> I know I'm belaboring this thread but i feel as though I need to see it through....
> 
> We are wheels down in Tampa bound for final destination...


Where in Tampa are you? I'm near Ybor.


----------



## FTPuff (Sep 14, 2016)

Semper Noctem said:


> FTPuff said:
> 
> 
> > I know I'm belaboring this thread but i feel as though I need to see it through....
> ...


I'm down in Sarasota


----------



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

Nice! The wife and I really like Sarasota. It's too far of a commute or we might be living there.


----------



## CritterBuddy (May 10, 2015)

I'm brand new into ccs also but that is a very nice collection @FTPuff. If you think tracking the package is exciting wait until you have them in your hot little hands and then have let them acclimate to your humidor.... naw, smoke one ROTT. I could only wait 2 days... Good luck with them!


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

CritterBuddy said:


> I'm brand new into ccs also but that is a very nice collection @FTPuff. If you think tracking the package is exciting wait until you have them in your hot little hands and then have let them acclimate to your humidor.... naw, smoke one ROTT. I could only wait 2 days... Good luck with them!


Enjoy the trip down the rabbit hole!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FTPuff (Sep 14, 2016)

Officially an Enemy of the State...


----------



## FTPuff (Sep 14, 2016)

Package 2 of 2 has arrived... 

Hardest part is going to be letting these rest.... After that great accomplishment, any advice on smoking order of the sampler?


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

FTPuff said:


> Package 2 of 2 has arrived...
> 
> Hardest part is going to be letting these rest.... After that great accomplishment, any advice on smoking order of the sampler?


Nice selection. Congrats!

I was trying to pick out something from the sampler to suggest smoking ROTT, but they're all too nice to waste... except maybe the Quintero, and it's liable to give you the wrong impression for your first. Put 'em down for at least a couple of weeks and forget they're there (easier said than done, I know).


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Very nice sampler you've got there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

That's my sponsee!!
Listen to The Mudge. Smoke the Quint first. Then, the Monte. It can only get better after that.


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle (Apr 10, 2017)

Awesome score @FTPuff!


----------



## steve2jenny (May 2, 2015)

Only dipped my toe in the water, not quite enough nerve yet to look further.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

steve2jenny said:


> Only dipped my toe in the water, not quite enough nerve yet to look further.


Your dipping? We're a group of cannonballers. Lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

UBC03 said:


> Your dipping? We're a group of cannonballers. Lol


Hell, I'm in so deep I'm gonna' need a decompression chamber when I come up for air!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

After trying some of those luscious treats.....give us a review of how it feels to be owned.....talk about being pimp'd out by a cigar!

Enjoy the buffet.


----------

